# Rhom is nuckin' futs!



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

In 10 plus years of serious piranha keeping I've never had, seen, or heard of a piranha that acts like this. A serrasalmus that noses the glass frantically, follows me when I pass the tank and actually looks upward (for food) when I open the top. I've always pretty much pegged piranhas as instinctual morons, cool to look at, but brains... nah! Not compared to cichlids anyway. Maybe not. I love this fish!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

My mac is the same way but mean as hell also. My little mac is starting to be my favorite fish that I have just because of this. Nice looking fish by the way.


----------



## novajaymes (May 30, 2008)

mine dose that when he's hungry or wants me to pay attension to him.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Cool rhom serra! Thats the one you got from nomorenaggingwife right? My big boy is pretty tudeish also. I know when hes hungry cause I'll hear my lid bumping from the other room and he'll be at the top of the water like a dog.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> My mac is the same way but mean as hell also. My little mac is starting to be my favorite fish that I have just because of this. Nice looking fish by the way.


Thanks.



> mine dose that when he's hungry or wants me to pay attension to him.


Sure, but is he 10 inches and in a 5 gallon tank like mine?

I noticed after I stuffed him with tilapia and nightcrawlers he has calmed down big time. Just tonight. That's been the most I've fed him since I've had him.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Why is it in a 5 gallon tank!? I hope you meant 50 or 75....


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

don't you have him in a 55g or something like that?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Don't worry guys...It's a 5 gallon breeder. Vary spacious for it's size!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

LOL holy catfish get that beast in at least a 1000G tank!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

the_w8 said:


> LOL holy catfish get that beast in at least a 1000G tank!


Ya really think so?









Really... he's in a 29g for now until I get his 55g up and running.


----------



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

My 10 inch BDR does that too, can't walk by without him sprinting up n down the 5 foot tank he's in.....I hand feed him once a day. First 6 monthes I had him in a 65 gallon, and bumped that up to 120 when I got my 180 for my pygos. He didn't have 1/5th the personality as he does now. I keep his tank open like all my tanks for the space to move freely. 2 plants in far rigth tank for cover if need b....

Question, I can't tell if he likes my powerhead or not....its a maxi jet 1200 wit eco mod, and I run it usually 24 7. But sum days I turn it off for calm water for him. And I noticed when its off, he attacks it. Is he sayin turn it on? Or while its off, that gives him the chance to attack it so he does......iunno, but I do notcie more swimming when powerhead is off. Wut u guys think


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Awesome fish mate!!!! One day for me maybe!!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> Question, I can't tell if he likes my powerhead or not....its a maxi jet 1200 wit eco mod, and I run it usually 24 7. But sum days I turn it off for calm water for him. And I noticed when its off, he attacks it. Is he sayin turn it on? Or while its off, that gives him the chance to attack it so he does......iunno, but I do notcie more swimming when powerhead is off. Wut u guys think


I think piranhas could either care less, or do without them altogether. They are pretty much a tactic so hobbyists can "feel good" in thinking they are simulating the piranha's natural habitat. Not necessary or beneficial in any way, IMO.



xtreme_pingu said:


> Awesome fish mate!!!! One day for me maybe!!!!


Thankyou sir pingu.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice rhom








he must be a heap of fun to watch


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Right on, Thats a sweet looking rhom for sure!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

looking good, Serrapygo!...kick ass rhom you got there!...


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

SERRAPYGO said:


> LOL holy catfish get that beast in at least a 1000G tank!


Ya really think so?









Really... he's in a 29g for now until I get his 55g up and running.








[/quote]

i think it has to do with the tank size. i had to put a 6 in caribe in a 29 gal for a few weeks to heal up and he would finger chase and was super aggressive banging the lid wating for food. but never did that it the big tank


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

philbert said:


> LOL holy catfish get that beast in at least a 1000G tank!


Ya really think so?









Really... he's in a 29g for now until I get his 55g up and running.








[/quote]

i think it has to do with the tank size. i had to put a 6 in caribe in a 29 gal for a few weeks to heal up and he would finger chase and was super aggressive banging the lid wating for food. but never did that it the big tank
[/quote]
agreed


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

i think they are more aggressive in smaller tank, cuz they are pissed off.








my 12" diamond was pretty crazy when it was in 75g, but once I put it in a 45"x45" tank it would swim all the way to the back when I approach the tank.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks, all.

Personally, I doubt tank size has anything to do with anything, but, that's me. Over the years I've been able to cue in on cichlid behavior and some types of other fish, but, piranhas baffle me...as far as intelligence and personality, anyway. 
Grosse Gurke had a redbelly that was goofy as hell! The stories he told me about this fish cracked me up!


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

philbert said:


> i think they are more aggressive in smaller tank, cuz they are pissed off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also agree Ive noticed this also a couple of times that I had p's in small tank I guess they feel vulnerable


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Put yourself in a 6'x6'x6' room and see how aggressive you get when thats all you have to move around. I find the larger the tank the more P's are apt to come out of hiding and cruise around. Put them in a small tank where they basically cant hide at all and the only thing they can do is defend themselves, so yeah they will be more aggeressive. I would say that would go for any animal.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

my rhom does the samething as well, its a BDR and he looks for food, he is in a 240g 
and no matter what part of the room we are in, hes at that portion of the tank
ie middle part of the couch, there he is.

he is almost is going to eat from my hand, but im scared to do that...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Grosse Gurke had a redbelly that was goofy as hell! The stories he told me about this fish cracked me up!


That little wild red I had that broke down a divider to attack a rhombeus (or elongatus..I forget)....that was one mean ass little fish.


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Glad your liking the rhom, I told you about how crazy he is!!! Tank size doesn't matter with this fish, I had him in a 20 until his 90 gallon was ready and he was flippin nuts no matter what size tank he was in. He used all of the 90 gallon when I had him. I must say this is a one of a kind rhom. I hated like hell to sell him, but I got the fish that I wanted for long time.


----------

